# Vistana website booking challenges



## wbendermd (Mar 3, 2022)

For the seventh week in a row we continue to experience booking "challenges" as Owner's Services prefers to say. I have been trying to book Westin Kaanapali 2 bedroom oceanfront for the last 7 weeks, all unsuccessful. I have had numerous contacts, email and phone, with both Owner's Services and "Customer Advocacy" with no recognition or effort to resolve booking issues. For the last 5 weeks I have been doing video screen capture which has allowed me to actually log each and every error message as below:



January 28, 2022 booking for January 28, 2023 - Result ID 95ZF6D (full session screen capture)

 1. “Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later.”

 2. “Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later.”

 3. Reserve now => “Your villa no longer available. Please modify search and try again.”



February 3, 2022 booking for February 4, 2023 - Result ID 7KSR3L (full session screen capture)

 1. “Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later.”

 2. “Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later.”

 3. “Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later.”

 4. “Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later.”

 5. “Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later.”

 6. Reserve now => “Your villa no longer available. Please modify search and try again.”



February 10, 2022 for February 11, 2023 - Result ID B10QTJ (full session screen capture)

 1. “Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later.”

 2. “Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later.”

 3. “Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later.”

 4. “Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later.”

 5. “Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later.”

 6. “Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later.”

 7. “Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later.”

 8. “Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later.”

 9. “Wow! We are are (sic) currently serving an unusually high number of guests and we hope  you will try again in a few minutes. Thank you for your patience!”

      a. “Web server is returning an unknown error”

      b. Ray ID:6dbb08694a2bf4d8

      c. Your IP address: 24.43.219.33

     d. Error reference number: 520

     e. Cloudflare Location: Honolulu

 10. “Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later.”

 11. “Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later.”

 12. “Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later.”

 13. Reserve now => “Your villa no longer available. Please modify search and try again.”



February 17, 2022 for February 18, 2023 Result - ID:YGV1Q7, H9B9TD, QT8TZR, N44118 (full session screen capture)

  1. “*Currently Unavailable*

  2. ”! REQUEST TIMEOUT We’re sorry, it seems we are experiencing a system issue. Please try again”

  3. “Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later.”

  4. “Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later.”

  5. “Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later.”

  6. “Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later.”

  7. “Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later.”

  8. ”! REQUEST TIMEOUT We’re sorry, it seems we are experiencing a system issue. Please try again”

  9. ”! REQUEST TIMEOUT We’re sorry, it seems we are experiencing a system issue. Please try again”

 10. “Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later.”

 11. “Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later.”

 12. “Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later.”

 13. “Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later.”

 14. “Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later.”

 15. “Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later.”

 16. “Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later.”

 17. I am not a robot message

 18. “Search Tip: As a Biennial Owner, you may search availability in ever other Use Year. Try  selecting a different year and search again.”

 19. “Search Tip: As a Biennial Owner, you may search availability in ever other Use Year. Try selecting a different year and search again.”



February 24, 2022 for February 25, 2023 - Result ID: YSJU3F (full session screen capture)


“Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later.”
 “Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later.”
 0 Results


Multiple contacts with Vistana Owner's Services including customer advocacy have all essentially said, *"high demand, low availability, sorry"*. I have video screen capture of each of these booking attempts. Needless to say, I am frustrated and angry as Vistana is doing nothing to address these issues.

I am on a campaign to get this properly addressed. *Customer Advocacy said they had only 10 reports of issues with the booking process!!*

     1. Try to do a screen video capture of your booking session

     2. Report "challenges" to the Better Business Bureau. I have found this to be an easy process to complete with a rapid response from BBB and, it seems, good follow up after submitting additional information. Here is the link to file a complaint => https://www.bbb.org/file-a-complaint

     3. I have reported this to the Federal Trade Commission using the following link => https://reportfraud.ftc.gov/#/

If you have other thoughts or suggestions as to how to pursue this I am all ears and ready to go.

*We, as owners, deserve a functional, competent, easy to use booking system to book and access the usage weeks we have bought and pay to maintain.*

Walter Bender


----------



## pathways25 (Mar 3, 2022)

I have been unable to make any reservations for my Harborside 3BR units (or any of its components like the 2BR deluxe or 1BR) for 2023.  I'm able to get availability, but when I select a room, it spins for 45 seconds and times out.  I called owner services to ask for help on this.  They opened a ticket with IT to check on it and and told me it could take 60 (sixty!) days to resolve!!  I want to make a spring break reservation.  This is crazy!

Has anyone here been able to make a 3BR or 2BR deluxe reservation for 2023 at Harborside?


----------



## annieoakley (Mar 3, 2022)

I just tried booking at Harborside.  Showed a 3 bedroom available Jan. 28th 2023 for 7 nights.  It also showed 2 bedrooms available.
Good Luck!


----------



## pathways25 (Mar 3, 2022)

I'm able to see inventory just fine.  Its when I click on "Select" that it spins for 45 seconds, then times out.  This happens on my 3BR, 2BR deluxe units.  My 2BR lockoff works fine.

Are you able to get back clicking on the "Select" button?


----------



## SteveS1 (Mar 3, 2022)

I just booked a 1 br premium at Harborside for Fri, Mar 3,2023, no issue.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 3, 2022)

I just tried doing an online search within the 8 month window (Time: 8:52pm Eastern)
Westin Kaanapali North and South reservation searches are timing out but not Nanea, Princeville, Sheraton Kauai or Harborside. I wonder if the reissuing of reservations at these resorts is causing system issues.


----------



## GLehman (Mar 4, 2022)

No luck tonight at Westin Nanea. I've been trying for nearly an hour since midnight eastern time. I was shown availability once but could not complete the reservation. Now I'm continuing to get a time out error.


----------



## GLehman (Mar 4, 2022)

It took 58 minutes of repeated attempts but I was finally able to complete a reservation. Good night!


----------



## Denise L (Mar 4, 2022)

Trying for over an hour and getting nothing but timeouts every minute.  Has anyone been able to book Westin Ka’anapali South?


----------



## WI GAL (Mar 4, 2022)

Denise L said:


> Trying for over an hour and getting nothing but timeouts every minute.  Has anyone been able to book Westin Ka’anapali South?


Just finally confirmed at Westin Kaanapali South!  Crazy!!


----------



## Denise L (Mar 4, 2022)

Finally confirmed South also at 1:36 AM Eastern.  The system told me there was no availability at all after about 58 minutes, but I kept trying. Worst booking experience ever.  Timeouts every minute, “I’m not a bot” boxes to check every few retries, and pop up boxes with timers saying I was going to get logged out for non-activity even though I was clicking retry every minute.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Mar 4, 2022)

Seems to be working fine at 11:30PST. Must just be the 9:00PM rush causing the problems.


----------



## daviator (Mar 4, 2022)

I had a great deal of trouble booking a SO reservation at WDW this afternoon.  I got various timeouts, occasional messages that there were no rooms available.  Then I tried a shorter reservation (I was trying for 13 nights) and got some options.  I started increasing the length of my search, one night at a time, until I was back up to my desired 13 nights, at which point it showed me the options I wanted and I was able to book.  But the site is definitely seeming overtaxed, or something.  It took me nearly an hour to make the reservation.


----------



## Fgaini (Mar 4, 2022)

Tried both today and yesterday without success. Really annoying


----------



## mkyle (Mar 4, 2022)

alwysonvac said:


> I just tried doing an online search within the 8 month window (Time: 8:52pm Eastern)
> Westin Kaanapali North and South reservation searches are timing out but not Nanea, Princeville, Sheraton Kauai or Harborside. I wonder if the reissuing of reservations at these resorts is causing system issues.
> 
> View attachment 48161


I am getting this same message when I try to book at either Vistana Resort which is my home resort  or Vistana Villages. I am however able to get on to other resorts within the system


----------



## teddyo333 (Mar 4, 2022)

I had the same issue while trying to book Sheraton Desert Oasis for 3/4/23 at 12AM on 3/4/22. I called this morning and explained to the representative that I was having an issue and it must be the site. They kept telling me that there were no units available. I had to troubleshoot the issue with them over the phone before they would take me seriously. They opened a ticket with their IT department and I'm happy to say that I was able to book what I needed at 3:30PM EST.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 5, 2022)

1:45am Pacific and...


----------



## blondietink (Mar 7, 2022)

I was online right at midnight on 3/3/2022 and made sure I refreshed right before I tried for a reservation.  No problems and I got my reservation at Sheraton Kauai South 2 bedroom with no problems.  I had been watching it for a week. 

I know it is a small unit, but it is in Poipu, enough said.  We stayed previously at Princeville and while it is lovely there, it rained literally every day, all day, in the dry season and we ended up driving down to Lihue and south every single day.


----------



## r1lee (Mar 8, 2022)

definitely having issues with booking Villages and Resort in orlando.


----------



## vacation dreaming (Mar 9, 2022)

I was assuming this was a problem mostly at midnight but I am trying to look at 3pm and get the same error message.  I have owned for 15 years and never seen anything like this.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 9, 2022)

Just did a few searches and it worked great...then I did another and it broke. All searches since then are not working.


----------



## vacation dreaming (Mar 9, 2022)

I emailed them this afternoon to go on record that there is a problem and received a response telling me to call for reservations.  I just tried again this evening and still get error message.


----------



## vacation dreaming (Mar 9, 2022)

i sent a second email regarding the problem tonight and immediately received the following 
Thank you for your email.   I had just tried to call you on the phone number you provided in your original email but did not leave a message.  The Owner Services IT team was aware that there were issues with the website over the weekend with reservations, however to my knowledge it had been resolved. I have not received any additional concerns regarding the website this evening.  

If you are having difficulty, we recommend that you contact the Owner Services team to report your issue so that it can be reviewed and resolved.

Have a good night.

Regards,

Cindy H.
Marriott Vacation Club Customer Advocacy
customer.advocacy@mvwc.com 
800-860-9384

eveyone needs to continue to notify them about the problems.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 9, 2022)

I find it very hard to believe that their IT team isn’t already aware of the ongoing system issues members are facing. Systems today use all sort of monitoring along with alarm/alerts.









						What Is IT Monitoring? IT Monitoring Explained | Splunk
					

IT monitoring enables analysts determine whether IT equipment is online and performing to expected service levels, while resolving any detected problems.




					www.splunk.com


----------



## nadz786 (Mar 12, 2022)

For those of you who have had luck searching again later in the evening, what is your process?

Do you logout and log back in? or just keeping clicking modify search in hope that something appears?


----------



## SGould (Mar 12, 2022)

I logged out and logged back in about 15 mins after midnight.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 12, 2022)

So... I did a number of searches today. Based on my unscientific study it seems certain resorts return results fast and others either take a minute or result in that error message. In particular, I noticed that SDO errors out today (last week it worked for me), but Harborside shows up instantly. I tried multiple searches over 30 minutes or so at midnight. I tried again just now (~2:12am ET) and it provided results quickly. And, of course, all the home resort weeks for a year from now are gone so I can't book what I wanted.


----------



## blondietink (Mar 12, 2022)

nadz786 said:


> For those of you who have had luck searching again later in the evening, what is your process?
> 
> Do you logout and log back in? or just keeping clicking modify search in hope that something appears?



Always log out and log back in, especially if you are trying to get a midnight time stamp.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 12, 2022)

Ken555 said:


> Just did a few searches and it worked great...then I did another and it broke. All searches since then are not working.


So you broke it?


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 12, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> So you broke it?



Did a few more searches today and it didn't work for a while, and then it did. Using your logic, does that mean I fixed it?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 12, 2022)

Ken555 said:


> Did a few more searches today and it didn't work for a while, and then it did. Using your logic, does that mean I fixed it?


You sure did. Thanks!


----------



## Pipercub925 (Mar 17, 2022)

I've been trying to just log into the online site to look at a few things in hopes of making a reservation tonight, but I can't even get online.  It was the same thing when I tried earlier this afternoon. It won't even let me log in, but says, Wow! We are currently serving an unusually high number of guests and we hope you will try again in a few minutes.  Thank you for your patience!  GATEWAY TIME-OUT,   The web server  reported a gateway time our error, then it lists some information. 
There has been issues for weeks now!  I have been told numerous times when I call to complain that they are updating the system!  I find this totally unacceptable, but I don't know what I can do about it!  I would like to make a reservation tonight, but since I can't even get signed on, it is kind of hard!  When I've called to complain, they tell me just call on the phone and we'll help you!  So frustrating that they even say this when the phone call would be 9 hours later, and that is if you don't have to wait for an hour or more to speak to someone like its been lately!  I feel there really should be some type of recourse as owners since this has now been going on for weeks!


----------



## djyamyam (Mar 18, 2022)

Pipercub925 said:


> I've been trying to just log into the online site to look at a few things in hopes of making a reservation tonight, but I can't even get online.  It was the same thing when I tried earlier this afternoon. It won't even let me log in, but says, Wow! We are currently serving an unusually high number of guests and we hope you will try again in a few minutes.  Thank you for your patience!  GATEWAY TIME-OUT,   The web server  reported a gateway time our error, then it lists some information.



Yes.  I'm getting the same as well


----------



## jordathyspg (Mar 18, 2022)

Logged into the Vistana site at around 8:15PM PST tonight to make a home resort reservation for WKV for spring break next year. This thread has me very concerned as this is the only week we want to use all year and it’s of course high demand.

Took about 4 tries and 5 mins just to login to the Dashboard, but eventually got into the Villafinder. I toggled around a bit periodically so I wouldn’t get logged out and then at 9:00 sharp got the dates we needed. The booking itself seemed a bit slower than past years (I held my breath everytime the little “thinking” wheel spun for 20 seconds) but it all went thru without any drama.
Maybe we simply got lucky, but I figured logging into the Villafinder earlier (8:15 rather than say 8:45) might help with the web traffic. In any event good luck to all and hopefully it improves, it would be truly infuriating to not get a home booking when you logged in on time exactly 1 year in advance for a date you needed.


----------



## Pipercub925 (Mar 18, 2022)

I spent two hours tonight just trying to log on, on three different devices but kept getting the same message, Wow, we are currently serving an unusually high number of guests and we hope you will try again in a few minutes.  Thank you for your patience.  I tried different web browsers, I turned my phone and Ipad off and back on, but nothing would let me sign on, and an hour of this was not even during the busy time at midnight EST or 9 pm PST.   One hour after Midnight EST my daughter happened to call, and I had her try to sign in on her computer and it let her.  I don't understand why it will not let me sign on, but it let me on my daughters computer!


----------



## TravelTime (Mar 18, 2022)

I am trying to log in now and keep getting a time out. I am just testing the system but I would like to get a reservation for our Spring Break in April at my home resort in Maui. What time does Vistana open for phone calls? How likely is it that my home resort in Maui will be gone by then?

It seems very unfair that I could not get a booking at my home resort at 12 months out. I will be furious if that happens. In years past, I did not need to book immediately to get a reservation at my home resort. It did not fill up that fast. They should suspect the Vistana website until this is fixed and require phone calls. It is unfair that some people who get into the website can make a reservation before people who get timeouts.


----------



## KACTravels (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## travelhacker (Mar 18, 2022)

KACTravels said:


> View attachment 49404


Same issue here. It's been this way for me since about 9PM Mountain time


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 18, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> It seems very unfair that I could not get a booking at my home resort at 12 months out. I will be furious if that happens.



As you may have read in my earlier post, I was unable to get my home week for one of mine earlier this month. I was able to get others, but the inconsistency of the online booking system and these numerous outages must be impacting many owners. I just haven’t had the time to call and complain, but I will. 

My guess is that this is all due to Marriott starting whatever integration they’ve planned. If there was any independently run BOD in Vistana, I would expect they could get some answers, but I doubt that will happen.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjos (Mar 18, 2022)

Well i believe the games have begun with the Marriott and booking it is amazing how the system worked until the pressure to retro units and the Marriott taking over.  Interesting system of customer service maybe it is time for members to attend board of directors meeting in person and voice opinions.


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Mar 18, 2022)

Same experience - sooooo frustrating. The agent I reached by phone would not admit he knew of any website issue.


----------



## djyamyam (Mar 18, 2022)

Still not able to login.  Called in to speak with a guide and the first thing they acknowledged as that there have been website issues they are aware of.  The first guide was an absolute idiot that just kept talking and didn't allow me to speak.  What she did say was incorrect as she thought I was an SVN owner calling in to book and kept saying you can't book until 8 months out.

The second guide was more apologetic but really couldn't help and just said you can try and book again tonight/tomorrow online but "oh, the call center is not open on the weekend so your only option is booking online and hope the website allows you to log on"


----------



## pchung6 (Mar 18, 2022)

Vistana website is down for me as well. I feel it is about the time Marriott will do these tricks, so legacy Vistana owners will get frustrated and angry. Then we will retro or upgrade to new combined system. I feel Marriott does it on purpose and with this intention.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 18, 2022)

pchung6 said:


> Vistana website is down for me as well. I feel it is about the time Marriott will do these tricks, so legacy Vistana owners will get frustrated and angry. Then we will retro or upgrade to new combined system. I feel Marriott does it on purpose and with this intention.



My answer to that is "What guarantees that they don't have such a crappy system after I pay money to upgrade?" i.e. Why spend another cent with a company that treats an existing ownership so poorly.  Between this fiasco, the expensive maintenance fees (which should more than cover IT costs) and the pool hogs at the resorts, I am beginning to question whether the MVC system is worth it. Something must be terribly messed up in their systems for owners to not be able to reserve the weeks they own at the 12-month mark. 

I hope they will have this resolved by the time we reserve later this year.


----------



## Denise L (Mar 18, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> My answer to that is "What guarantees that they don't have such a crappy system after I pay money to upgrade?" - i.e. I won't spend another cent with a company that treats my existing ownership so poorly.  Between this fiasco and the pool hogs at the resorts, I am beginning to question whether the MVC system is worth it. Something must be terribly messed up in their systems for owners to not be able to reserve the weeks they own at the 12-month mark.
> 
> I hope they will have this resolved by the time we reserve later this year.



Exactly.  I wouldn't pay a cent to upgrade either.

I guess I should consider myself lucky that it only took 96 minutes to book my villa at 12 months out?  How ridiculous.  No owner should have to spend more than a minute or two booking.  It should work like it used to work, or they should increase phone staff and hours significantly.  I wonder if agents get the same timeout issues also?  I told my DH that there was a reason we own timeshares with all the "big" systems except for Marriott.  Why did they have to come along and mess Vistana/Starwood up, ugh!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 18, 2022)

@DeniseL Wow! 96 minutes? Was that watching a spinning circle or were you logging out and in trying to get your trxn to go through? Now I know what to expect  

Does anyone know if WKORVN has restored mid-week cleaning? When we visited last year they would not enter the room the entire week claiming Covid restrictions. With a family of 5  in a 2 bdrm  this got rather messy by the end of the week. Yet when we stayed with HGVC on the Big Island and on Oahu they had already resumed their cleaning schedules.


----------



## Denise L (Mar 18, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @DeniseL Wow! 96 minutes? Was that watching a spinning circle or were you logging out and in trying to get your trxn to go through? Now I know what to expect
> 
> Does anyone know if WKORVN has restored mid-week cleaning? When we visited last year they would not enter the room the entire week claiming Covid restrictions. With a family of 5  in a 2 bdrm  this got rather messy by the end of the week. Yet when we stayed with HGVC on the Big Island and on Oahu they had already resumed their cleaning schedules.



@CalGalTraveler, I was watching the spinning balls and seeing timeouts every minute, so hit the retry button as many people have been doing, and I did that for 96 minutes until it finally returned some results.  After 58 minutes, the system told me that there wasn't availability, but I didn't think that was true since if I wasn't booking anything, who was?  So I kept going.  Then the WKORV OFD (and OV) showed up, so I grabbed my OFD, and there was still availability 10 minutes later, plus OFD studios and OV the next day.  So it wasn't a particularly hard to get week, but with a completely broken booking system, it was terribly frustrating.  I am used to timestamps of 30 seconds, 90 seconds (and I thought that was slow), even 45 minutes once (!!), but 96 minutes will be my worst timestamp ever.

South still doesn't have mid-week tidy cleanings, but housekeeping did come into our villa (two weeks in the same villa) to clean even though we did not request it, and then they called mid-week to ask me when I wanted them to come and clean, so maybe they are confused or who knows.  I unplugged the phone and have the DND sign on the door now because the phone call woke me up, and once, someone came to deliver towels that I did not request and I was surprised to see the door open that early in the morning and I was still in my PJs).  Our villas were not ready by 4 each time we checked in (more like 6 PM), so they are still short-stafffed.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 18, 2022)

pchung6 said:


> Vistana website is down for me as well. I feel it is about the time Marriott will do these tricks, so legacy Vistana owners will get frustrated and angry. Then we will retro or upgrade to new combined system. I feel Marriott does it on purpose and with this intention.


MVW is awful lol I wouldn’t doubt this


----------



## Danjos (Mar 18, 2022)

Well Vistana has done it again trying to get on 12 months in advance and the site has prevented me from getting on so once the midnight hour rolls past i bet i will be able to log on tomorrow morning when there are no units available what a surprise.  They want you to buy more and retro with this kind of nonsense and lack of customer service.  It is unfortunate that the resorts i.e. Sheraton Desert gets branded with the bad name because of the B.S Marriott is causing with this poor rollout and site problems.  Unreal but i am not going away this easy


----------



## Denise L (Mar 19, 2022)

Danjos said:


> Well Vistana has done it again trying to get on 12 months in advance and the site has prevented me from getting on so once the midnight hour rolls past i bet i will be able to log on tomorrow morning when there are no units available what a surprise.  They want you to buy more and retro with this kind of nonsense and lack of customer service.  It is unfortunate that the resorts i.e. Sheraton Desert gets branded with the bad name because of the B.S Marriott is causing with this poor rollout and site problems.  Unreal but i am not going away this easy


Are you unable to log in at all?  You can keep trying  and maybe it will eventually let you in.  If no one else can get in either, then perhaps your week is not all booked up yet.


----------



## tamu_bu (Mar 19, 2022)

Tried to get a March 2023 reservation at my home WKV. Logged in about 11:45 Eastern and had some minor gateway issues that I got past pretty quickly. Tried a few 364 and 363 advance reservations to see what was up. Nothing available, no alternatives.

Just past midnight, March 19, 2023 went active on the calendar. Went through the clicks for a 7 day reservation and availability was found on first the attempt. I feel extremely blessed based on the machinations that have been documented here. Maybe WKV is easier or maybe I hit the lottery, but I snapped up a spring training time slot.


----------



## pchung6 (Mar 19, 2022)

Can't login at all. I think I won't be able to book thanksgiving week for this year. I hate Marriott.


----------



## djyamyam (Mar 19, 2022)

djyamyam said:


> Still not able to login.  Called in to speak with a guide and the first thing they acknowledged as that there have been website issues they are aware of.  The first guide was an absolute idiot that just kept talking and didn't allow me to speak.  What she did say was incorrect as she thought I was an SVN owner calling in to book and kept saying you can't book until 8 months out.
> 
> The second guide was more apologetic but really couldn't help and just said you can try and book again tonight/tomorrow online but "oh, the call center is not open on the weekend so your only option is booking online and hope the website allows you to log on"



Tried to log on hour and a half before midnight and have not been able to get on, let alone book anything.  Tried on 3 computers, a phone, cleared the cache and still nothing!  Argggg!


----------



## Danjos (Mar 19, 2022)

I have tried to log in this afternoon to no avail and have been trying to get in since 11:45 and still to no avail.  Denise i really appreciate your positive attitude but if this is the best a so called top notch system can do is am extremely disappointed.  I am usually pretty positive but Marriott has given me no positive vibes for the past while i believe they are scam artists with little to no integrity.  But i will keep trying and let you know if i get in and secondly if i can book at my home resort.  Thanks again


----------



## Denise L (Mar 19, 2022)

Danjos said:


> I have tried to log in this afternoon to no avail and have been trying to get in since 11:45 and still to no avail.  Denise i really appreciate your positive attitude but if this is the best a so called top notch system can do is am extremely disappointed.  I am usually pretty positive but Marriott has given me no positive vibes for the past while i believe they are scam artists with little to no integrity.  But i will keep trying and let you know if i get in and secondly if i can book at my home resort.  Thanks again


@Danjos, I totally feel the same as you about what has been happening to the booking system since Marriott took over.  Starwood was usually always a pleasure to book with in the good 'ol days of phone calls.  How I miss those days of human contact!  I was less a fan of the online Vistana booking system when it first launched, but it definitely worked and allowed booking our home resort at 12 months out.  This current non-booking system is a horrible and complete disaster.  The only reason why I kept trying for my reservation as long as I did was because I was fed up and angry at the whole mess.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 19, 2022)

Don't infer malevolence by Marriott when the result is readily explained by their historical IT incompetence.


----------



## emeryjre (Mar 19, 2022)

Gateway error for the last hour this morning.  Have not been able to log in at all this morning.


----------



## pathways25 (Mar 19, 2022)

I've been getting the gateway timeout nonstop for the last 3 days.  This is really intolerable!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 19, 2022)

IMO this is unacceptable....I believe this is incompetence or lack of priority for Vistana vs. nefarious.

Who is the VP in charge of this? That is whom we should address these letters. What is his/her contact info?


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Mar 19, 2022)

pathways25 said:


> I've been getting the gateway timeout nonstop for the last 3 days.  This is really intolerable!


Same


----------



## tamu_bu (Mar 19, 2022)

Maddingly ironic is that when you call Vistana on the weekend, you get the recorded message stating their M-F hours and then "and you may access your ownership dashboard online...".  Truth in advertising would state "if you hit the cyber lottery, you may access your ownership online..."  I can login today but can't access the dashboard.


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Mar 19, 2022)

tamu_bu said:


> Maddingly ironic is that when you call Vistana on the weekend, you get the recorded message stating their M-F hours and then "and you may access your ownership dashboard online...".  Truth in advertising would state "if you hit the cyber lottery, you may access your ownership online..."  I can login today but can't access the dashboard.


Yep - quality leadership would have the call center available 24/7 - obviously we are not dealing with quality leadership.


----------



## KACTravels (Mar 19, 2022)

I’ve taken screenshots of the timeouts several times over the last 3 days and will show them at our Owners meeting Monday at 8:30.  It will be interesting to see if the new program roll out does get announced and presented officially on Monday as rumor has it.


----------



## Robert D (Mar 19, 2022)

I've tried to login to Vistana.com and haven't been able to get to a login screen for a couple days. What's going on??


----------



## pchung6 (Mar 19, 2022)

I tried all morning today and called 20 times to Westin owner service. Website not working. Call center has no one answering and system just hanged up. This is ridiculous and i will miss the opportunity to book Thanksgiving week. I'm angry because I already booked the following week. I don't want to cut the trip in half to only 1 week.


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Mar 19, 2022)

KACTravels said:


> I’ve taken screenshots of the timeouts several times over the last 3 days and will show them at our Owners meeting Monday at 8:30.  It will be interesting to see if the new program roll out does get announced and presented officially on Monday as rumor has it.


Would love to hear the rest of the story!


----------



## mauitraveler (Mar 19, 2022)

pchung6 said:


> I tried all morning today and called 20 times to Westin owner service. Website not working. Call center has no one answering and system just hanged up. This is ridiculous and i will miss the opportunity to book Thanksgiving week. I'm angry because I already booked the following week. I don't want to cut the trip in half to only 1 week.


Would it be possible to switch weeks?  The week after Thanksgiving is available (all types of views & sizes of units).  I was able to book online a few minutes ago.  You may need to keep trying for Thanksgiving week, though.  Someone may cancel...  Good luck!  CJ


----------



## pchung6 (Mar 20, 2022)

mauitraveler said:


> Would it be possible to switch weeks?  The week after Thanksgiving is available (all types of views & sizes of units).  I was able to book online a few minutes ago.  You may need to keep trying for Thanksgiving week, though.  Someone may cancel...  Good luck!  CJ


Not enough PTO   I only need to take 2 PTOs for TG week.


----------



## Danjos (Mar 20, 2022)

Denise L said:


> Are you unable to log in at all?  You can keep trying  and maybe it will eventually let you in.  If no one else can get in either, then perhaps your week is not all booked up yet.


Oh i am able to log in now Sunday morning at 6:00 am and to my surprise nothing left for next year how convenient this site disruption is plain corruption.


----------



## cubigbird (Mar 20, 2022)

Danjos said:


> Oh i am able to log in now Sunday morning at 6:00 am and to my surprise nothing left for next year how convenient this site disruption is plain corruption.



There needs to be something done about this.  We are trending in the direction of complement website failure and complete the inability for all owners’ availability to book.


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Mar 20, 2022)

I posted my experience to this website...what other ones can we all post on?

(2) Vistana Signature Experiences | Facebook

Also sent email to:
socialmedia@vistana.com


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 20, 2022)

This morning, our good friend texted me, a little panicky about being unable to get into the Vistana system to book Thanksgiving week (check-in Sunday).  She said she had been trying all week and was unable to get in.  I told her that it is a known problem and to keep refreshing her screen.  Similarly I had been trying all week and knew what she was seeing. I was able to get into the system after a couple of attempts this morning.  I offered to login as her and book for them and she agreed.  She gave me her credentials and I was able to secure 2 reservations for her.


----------



## mauitraveler (Mar 20, 2022)

pchung6 said:


> Not enough PTO   I only need to take 2 PTOs for TG week.


Sorry, but what are PTOs?  Thanks!


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Mar 20, 2022)

mauitraveler said:


> Sorry, but what are PTOs?  Thanks!


Personal Time Off - Workspeak for vacation time off


----------



## mauitraveler (Mar 20, 2022)

The Colorado Kid said:


> Personal Time Off - Workspeak for vacation time off


Thanks for the explanation!  CJ


----------



## pchung6 (Mar 20, 2022)

The Colorado Kid said:


> I posted my experience to this website...what other ones can we all post on?
> 
> (2) Vistana Signature Experiences | Facebook
> 
> ...


I just posted some complains there. If I can't book the week, I will be forced to cancel my the other reservation, which is difficult with very lucky exchange for oceanview Ko Olina. I will be so angry if I have to cancel or give up that MKO exchange, because of the Vistana website failure.


----------



## cubigbird (Mar 20, 2022)

Since there has been a history of TUG influencing Vistana in certain areas, this would be a good time to add this issue to the list.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 20, 2022)

Still have not received anything after I wrote my letter.  Figures.


----------



## cubigbird (Mar 20, 2022)

I can’t even log in to the website to send a message to owner services to link some upcoming consecutive reservations and do non-reservation business.  I get the same gateway error and the site is completely non functional.


----------



## cubigbird (Mar 20, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Still have not received anything after I wrote my letter.  Figures.


You may want to try emailing customer.advocacy@mvwc.com


----------



## ragdoll (Mar 20, 2022)

I would like to know what, if any, Marriott owners are having with the IT issue. There is nothing on the Marriott forum about this issue.


----------



## GLehman (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## byeloe (Mar 20, 2022)

same here all day


----------



## CPNY (Mar 20, 2022)

MVW doesn’t care about their customers. The Emails and complaints will be ignored. Vistana had superior IT and rather than Marriott upgrading their side of the business to vistanas superior IT, it seems they are Marriottizing what used to be a great system.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 20, 2022)

This goes on with Wyndham as well.  Wyndham changed the WorldMark website to match Wyndham's, and it's clunky and hard to navigate.  No surprise.  Shell's website has been a nightmare since Wyndham took over.


----------



## r1lee (Mar 20, 2022)

I was able to book kierland on the 17th for next year. But have not been able to access to website since. This is complete BS, my vistana village ownership hasn't been showing up for weeks and now I can't even login to book.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 20, 2022)

What is the name and email of the VP in charge of this? Let's send it to them and cc customer.advocacy@mvwc.com


----------



## emeryjre (Mar 21, 2022)

Any luck today.  have tried several times since early morning and still no luck.  I have a renter that wants/need a confirmation to confirm a rental.  You can imagine how well those conversations are going.


----------



## mauitraveler (Mar 21, 2022)

emeryjre said:


> Any luck today.  have tried several times since early morning and still no luck.  I have a renter that wants/need a confirmation to confirm a rental.  You can imagine how well those conversations are going.


Does the renter want you to check if a future date is available, or that you can confirm a reservation that you have already made?  At the moment, I cannot search for a future date, but I can access my reservations via the dashboard.


----------



## emeryjre (Mar 21, 2022)

mauitraveler said:


> Does the renter want you to check if a future date is available, or that you can confirm a reservation that you have already made?  At the moment, I cannot search for a future date, but I can access my reservations via the dashboard.


He wants a confirmation in his name.  I had sent him my original confirmation, so he knows there is a booking.  I had him call the resort a short while ago and confirm my reservation.  He did that and he is mollified for the time being.  Thanks for the offer to help.


----------



## mauitraveler (Mar 21, 2022)

emeryjre said:


> He wants a confirmation in his name.  I had sent him my original confirmation, so he knows there is a booking.  I had him call the resort a short while ago and confirm my reservation.  He did that and he is mollified for the time being.  Thanks for the offer to help.


You are very welcome.  Good luck with logging in and getting your guest's name on the confirmation.  CJ


----------



## emeryjre (Mar 21, 2022)

Site is up!!  Got it done!!  Saw Reservations available for Maui Resorts available in March 2023.


----------



## Negma (Mar 21, 2022)

I tried booking a hotel reservation on the Marriott website and it said to try later! what a mess.


----------



## teddyo333 (Mar 21, 2022)

Negma said:


> I tried booking a hotel reservation on the Marriott website and it said to try later! what a mess.



My Marriott hotel profile has been a mess for over a month. I have not been able to view any of my reservations (Vistana or Hotel). Thank goodness I keep the confirmation emails. I am able to view each reservation individually by entering the reservation date and confirmation number. I opened a ticket with Marriott support explaining that a summary of my reservations are not visible via a web browser or through the mobile app. It has been escalated but they informed me that the issue can take 3 days to 3 weeks to resolve. I've been working in the technology field for 25 years and such a range for issue resolution would not be accepted at any company I've worked for.  Hopefully these issue will be resolved once the system integrations have been completed.


----------



## pchung6 (Mar 21, 2022)

CPNY said:


> MVW doesn’t care about their customers. The Emails and complaints will be ignored. Vistana had superior IT and rather than Marriott upgrading their side of the business to vistanas superior IT, it seems they are Marriottizing what used to be a great system.



Totally agree Vistana had much superior IT than Marriott. Last time, SPG had even better IT than Marriott and Vistana, but Marriott just completely wiped out the best hotel system. It is very difficult to not to dislike Marriott.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 21, 2022)

Marriott International (hotel company) still uses a very old proprietary reservation system called MARSHA. This crap is from the 70s/80s. Sady when Marriott International bought Starwood hotel, they decided to keep MARSHA instead of the far superior Starwood infrastructure and technology. All Marriott Vacation Club reservations still go through MARSHA and also likely what they are converting Vistana reservations system to utilize. I suspect integrating the Vistana front end to the garbage back end is what is causing many problems. It would be like trying to put a engine from a 2022  Corvette in a 1977 Chevelle. Marriott International has made a deal to upgrade their MARSHA system in the coming years, so expect a lot more of this.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 21, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Marriott International (hotel company) still uses a very old proprietary reservation system called MARSHA. This crap is from the 70s/80s. Sady when Marriott International bought Starwood hotel, they decided to keep MARSHA instead of the far superior Starwood infrastructure and technology All Marriott Vacation Club reservations still go through MARSHA and also likely what they are converting Vistana reservations system to utilize. I suspect integrating the Vistana front end to the garbage back end is what is causing many problems. It would be like trying to put a engine from a 2022  Corvette in a 1977 Chevelle. Marriott International has made a deal to upgrade their MARSHA system in the coming years, so expect a lot more of this.


Marriott is just awful


----------



## emeryjre (Mar 21, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Marriott International (hotel company) still uses a very old proprietary reservation system called MARSHA. This crap is from the 70s/80s. Sady when Marriott International bought Starwood hotel, they decided to keep MARSHA instead of the far superior Starwood infrastructure and technology. All Marriott Vacation Club reservations still go through MARSHA and also likely what they are converting Vistana reservations system to utilize. I suspect integrating the Vistana front end to the garbage back end is what is causing many problems. It would be like trying to put a engine from a 2022  Corvette in a 1977 Chevelle. Marriott International has made a deal to upgrade their MARSHA system in the coming years, so expect a lot more of this.


Management just doesn’t get it.  Some guy decided in the 90’s to build the best internet and e-commerce site possible for his bookstore in Seattle.  The site took a lot of work, but it performed very well.  He was able to go on and become one the wealthiest guys in the World.  He had good business sense, but he realized that a solid web platform was absolutely necessary.  Marriott get’s away with it because we are all locked in.  Many days I wish there were real alternatives.


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Mar 22, 2022)

We are at Marriott Barony Beach and I can now login with no issues....weird...vs Colorado Springs.  We shall see if tonight at midnight is a different story tho.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Mar 22, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Marriott International (hotel company) still uses a very old proprietary reservation system called MARSHA. This crap is from the 70s/80s. Sady when Marriott International bought Starwood hotel, they decided to keep MARSHA instead of the far superior Starwood infrastructure and technology. All Marriott Vacation Club reservations still go through MARSHA and also likely what they are converting Vistana reservations system to utilize. I suspect integrating the Vistana front end to the garbage back end is what is causing many problems. It would be like trying to put a engine from a 2022  Corvette in a 1977 Chevelle. Marriott International has made a deal to upgrade their MARSHA system in the coming years, so expect a lot more of this.


That explains why when we moved to the US around 2000 and whenever I came across someone called Marcia without fail someone would comment "Marsha, Marsha, Marsha". Now I know why! They must have been familiar with the Marriott reservations system


----------



## Bill R (Mar 23, 2022)

It's not too hard to find Vistana execs, but another thing to contact them. https://www.datanyze.com/companies/vistana/161497171
I sent Vistana a tweet, but none of these folks have contact info on LinkedIn or Twitter; no surprise.
A Vistana person replied to a person tweeting about this reservations issues a couple of days ago...

We have had this same issue, but so far have been mostly week surfing for different places, but we are coming up soon on the need for a 12 mo out reservation for Ka'anapali, so this could be a problem.  We are also having an issue with an incorrectly applied maintenance fee payment that resulted in a nastygram from the resort association, which was one of the worst and nastiest letters of its type I have ever seen.  And Vistana just says, oh yeah, this happens, we'll fix it - but it might take 60 days!  What?  The letter says they can rent our week!  I think there is more here than just a systems integration issue, I am pretty sure - and have been throughout the pandemic - that the real issue is lack of staffing for Vistana, and the quality of the folks that are there; maybe they are so overworked they just don't care anymore.  We have had nothing but negative experiences the last 2 years.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Mar 24, 2022)

Just made a WKORV-N 2BR reservation for 3/24/2023 as soon as the date became available. Search took ~15s and all other steps went as smoothly as it used to. Either they've fixed it (unlikely) or I got lucky (a very rare occurrence at my age   )


----------



## The Haileys (Mar 24, 2022)

OMG is there seriously ZERO available units all next winter at WKORV???
I was trying to get March 24, 2023 and I was on right at midnight, and there's nothing? Checking all of January and February now, coming up with NADA. Is this for real???

ETA: FINALLY!! An available unit for March 24 check in finally showed up. Whew!! Thanks for letting me have my anxiety attack.
Now a new thing has shown up - we have three ownerships. A Flex week, Vistana Villages - Bella, and WKORV-EOY. Looking at my account balances, it shows only the Flex points for 2025, and zero for SVV-Bella and WKORV. What's up with this??


----------



## phofusion (Mar 24, 2022)

Likewise, was able to book with no issues WKORV-N OF 2Bdrm lockoff. I clicked the date right as it populated 3/24. 

This year the reservation email is different from last, comes from a Westin email vs Vistana email. 

This part of the email is weird though. Has anyone recently been charged for parking? … Email confirmation lists parking as an additional fee now. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daviator (Mar 24, 2022)

The Haileys said:


> OMG is there seriously ZERO available units all next winter at WKORV???
> I was trying to get March 24, 2023 and I was on right at midnight, and there's nothing? Checking all of January and February now, coming up with NADA. Is this for real???


I had the same experience.  I *THINK* it's just the website problems... the "availability calendar" shows good availability still for January through March.  But who knows?  I guess you need to keep trying and/or call tomorrow and spend the day on hold...


----------



## daviator (Mar 24, 2022)

phofusion said:


> Likewise, was able to book with no issues WKORV-N OF 2Bdrm lockoff. I clicked the date right as it populated 3/24.
> 
> This year the reservation email is different from last, comes from a Westin email vs Vistana email.
> 
> ...


The parking charge is only for non-owners, but it shows up on the confirmation now.  I think their new confirmation system isn't smart enough to differentiate between owners and non-owners.  Just ignore it, you won't be charged.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 24, 2022)

The Haileys said:


> OMG is there seriously ZERO available units all next winter at WKORV???
> I was trying to get March 24, 2023 and I was on right at midnight, and there's nothing? Checking all of January and February now, coming up with NADA. Is this for real???
> 
> ETA: FINALLY!! An available unit for March 24 check in finally showed up. Whew!! Thanks for letting me have my anxiety attack.
> ...


We have seen strange things in the past with the furthest out use year StarOptions. Everything from 0 to double the amount we should get. This will be fixed at some time before you actually have access to use those StarOptions.


----------



## pchung6 (Mar 24, 2022)

I've been trying Vistana reservation everyday. I can login now, but still get timeout whenever I try to search for availability. Vistana reservation still unusable.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 24, 2022)

pchung6 said:


> I've been trying Vistana reservation everyday. I can login now, but still get timeout whenever I try to search for availability. Vistana reservation still unusable.


I haven’t had any issues all week. It’s so odd. I did notice some resorts “timed out” but other resorts showed availability or no availability within seconds of searching.


----------



## pchung6 (Mar 24, 2022)

CPNY said:


> I haven’t had any issues all week. It’s so odd. I did notice some resorts “timed out” but other resorts showed availability or no availability within seconds of searching.


I only searched for Westin Ka’anapali. I will try again later.


----------



## rcv82 (Mar 24, 2022)

I made numerous searches yesterday, both earlier in the day and just before midnight ET (not at/after midnight). What I noticed is I consistently got the timeout when I made a more complex search (multiple properties and/or flexible check-in days). When I kept is very specific (1 resort, one date) I was able to get a result without the timeout. I also noticed that towards midnight the system got more responsive and could handle the complex requests. This is likely just less load at that time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grgs (Mar 25, 2022)

After screwing up my calendar and missing the Mar. 18 check in for WKV, I was able to reserve both my units for a Mar. 25 check in.  Out of curiosity, I checked the Mar. 18 check in and it showed availability!  I decided to take a chance, and cancelled both Mar. 25 reservations.  I was then able to rebook both units for Mar. 18!


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Mar 25, 2022)

rcv82 said:


> I made numerous searches yesterday, both earlier in the day and just before midnight ET (not at/after midnight). What I noticed is I consistently got the timeout when I made a more complex search (multiple properties and/or flexible check-in days). When I kept is very specific (1 resort, one date) I was able to get a result without the timeout. I also noticed that towards midnight the system got more responsive and could handle the complex requests. This is likely just less load at that time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They should lighten the load on the system and stop doing the spurious searches that happen after it has searched for what you really want. I very rarely pay attention to what it comes up with anyway and it would be easy for them to make it optional. e.g. "We couldn't find what you was looking for. Would you like us to search similar properties?"


----------



## vacation dreaming (Mar 25, 2022)

42 minutes of spinning circles and timeouts……


----------



## divenski (Mar 25, 2022)

Or have upfront choices for only home week, or only SO, etc.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Mar 25, 2022)

vacation dreaming said:


> 42 minutes of spinning circles and timeouts……


Working fine for me on a targeted search for a specific date/specific unit size at WKORV-N


----------



## vacation dreaming (Mar 25, 2022)

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> Working fine for me on a targeted search for a specific date/specific unit size at WKORV-N


I was searching for a 2 bedroom March 25 2023 ocean front reservation at midnight at WKORV.  I spent over an hour hitting refresh, logging out and back in, using different devices, all without success.  I never got past the search circle. This morning of course, the search worked immediately, and told me no units available.  To throw insult to injury, at the bottom of the screen it showed other availability I could book at the 8 month mark, including the exact type of unit I was trying to book.  Now I have heard other people mention this and I assumed it was different inventory pools such as flex or different view type, but to my knowledge, OF is not in flex, so either there are units in some other pool I am not aware of, or that “available“ at 8 months is inaccurate.  I called in and spoke to an agent who agreed that there is no availability, and gave me the voicemail for customer service to complain.  The agent also told me that OF units can check in Friday, Saturday and Sunday and to my recollection, that was never the case for OF.  I don’t think Friday was ever an option for OF, and I blame poor training of the reps on that one, but I guess I could be wrong.

I do have a Marriott owner’s update next Friday which I will probably attend but I must say, this customer service experience has made me reconsider my ownership.  So many hoops to jump through and then be unsuccessful.


----------



## KACTravels (Mar 25, 2022)

[QUOTE=The agent also told me that OF units can check in Friday, Saturday and Sunday and to my recollection, that was never the case for OF.  I don’t think Friday was ever an option for OF, and I blame poor training of the reps on that one, but I guess I could be wrong

The rep was correct about Friday, Saturday and Sunday check in for OF.  We bought WKORN OF in 2008 and it has always been the case. I am also very interested how OF can bd showing up as available at 8 months but not to you today. Please post if you find out how that is happening.


----------



## vacation dreaming (Mar 25, 2022)

I think north has OF Friday checkin but I’m still not convinced south does- can someone confirm?


----------



## vacation dreaming (Mar 25, 2022)

vacation dreaming said:


> I think north has OF Friday checkin but I’m still not convinced south does- can someone confirm?


We bought so long ago north did not exist at the time!  I’m guess the 8 month availability was just wrong but it does make me wonder if they are holding something back.


----------



## tamu_bu (Mar 25, 2022)

The system is flat out frustrating/broken. Are we even sure the availability is being represented consistently or correctly? 



vacation dreaming said:


> ,... and gave me the voicemail for customer service to complain.



Sorry but this made me giggle. All my inner voice can only hear, "We're sorry. The subscriber you have reached has not yet setup their their voice mailbox."


----------



## vacation dreaming (Mar 25, 2022)

tamu_bu said:


> The system is flat out frustrating/broken. Are we even sure the availability is being represented consistently or correctly?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but this made me giggle. All my inner voice can only hear, "We're sorry. The subscriber you have reached has not yet setup their their voice mailbox."


Now you made me giggle too.  But then I’m a little punchy from lack of sleep trying to get a reservation.  These are first world problems.


----------



## mauitraveler (Mar 25, 2022)

vacation dreaming said:


> I think north has OF Friday checkin but I’m still not convinced south does- can someone confirm?


The south OF villas have only Sat. and Sunday check-ins, unless you see availability at 8 months and are booking with SO.  CJ


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Mar 25, 2022)

vacation dreaming said:


> We bought so long ago north did not exist at the time!  I’m guess the 8 month availability was just wrong but it does make me wonder if they are holding something back.


Aren't there different OF categories at WKORV? Was it the same category as the one you own showing up with availability at 8 months? I guess it was as I believe now all the categories are split out when showing SO availability.


----------



## daviator (Mar 25, 2022)

vacation dreaming said:


> We bought so long ago north did not exist at the time!  I’m guess the 8 month availability was just wrong but it does make me wonder if they are holding something back.


I bought (at WKORV) so long ago that south also did not exist at the time!  (Bought pre-construction, if you can believe that...)  

I own OV rather than OF and believe check-in has always been Fri, Sat, Sun for those, but given the smaller inventory of OF weeks, it wouldn't surprise me if OF was just Sat and Sun.  Allowing all three days for checkin would lead to too much wasted inventory.


----------



## vacation dreaming (Mar 25, 2022)

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> Aren't there different OF categories at WKORV? Was it the same category as the one you own showing up with availability at 8 months? I guess it was as I believe now all the categories are split out when showing SO availability.


I forgot about the OF Center vs Deluxe, I think it just said OF so I made an assumption.  You must be right, there must have still been a center 2 bedroom available when I checked this morning (hard to believe, but certainly possible.). When I went back to look at it again after your post, it is no longer showing up as an option at 8 months, so I can’t confirm the wording.


----------



## vacation dreaming (Mar 25, 2022)

daviator said:


> I bought (at WKORV) so long ago that south also did not exist at the time!  (Bought pre-construction, if you can believe that...)
> 
> I own OV rather than OF and believe check-in has always been Fri, Sat, Sun for those, but given the smaller inventory of OF weeks, it wouldn't surprise me if OF was just Sat and Sun.  Allowing all three days for checkin would lead to too much wasted inventory.


Similar, I bought pre-constructions, sight unseen.  I was also lied to by sales about the location of the OV Deluxe units, and later decided to upgrade to OF.  I had a map of the buildings and they circled the location of the deluxe units in completely the wrong place.  After the initial mix up, the unit has provided my family 17 years of memories and my kids grew up going to Maui.  Sad to see what Marriott is doing.


----------



## Denise L (Mar 25, 2022)

vacation dreaming said:


> I was searching for a 2 bedroom March 25 2023 ocean front reservation at midnight at WKORV.  I spent over an hour hitting refresh, logging out and back in, using different devices, all without success.  I never got past the search circle. This morning of course, the search worked immediately, and told me no units available.  To throw insult to injury, at the bottom of the screen it showed other availability I could book at the 8 month mark, including the exact type of unit I was trying to book.  Now I have heard other people mention this and I assumed it was different inventory pools such as flex or different view type, but to my knowledge, OF is not in flex, so either there are units in some other pool I am not aware of, or that “available“ at 8 months is inaccurate.  I called in and spoke to an agent who agreed that there is no availability, and gave me the voicemail for customer service to complain.  The agent also told me that OF units can check in Friday, Saturday and Sunday and to my recollection, that was never the case for OF.  I don’t think Friday was ever an option for OF, and I blame poor training of the reps on that one, but I guess I could be wrong.
> 
> I do have a Marriott owner’s update next Friday which I will probably attend but I must say, this customer service experience has made me reconsider my ownership.  So many hoops to jump through and then be unsuccessful.



So you were able to log in, and kept getting the Timeout error and hit Retry over and over?  Did it ever return any results at all?  How long did you try after an hour?  You might recall my previous post a few weeks ago about trying for 96 minutes, even though after 58 minutes it had returned "no availability."  I was also trying at that time to book a two bedroom OFD for a Saturday checkin.

I had been thinking about changing the week, but I'm too afraid to cancel anything already booked until I know that the system is actually working.  

Missing the old days of calling at 6:00 AM Pacific and talking to a knowledgeable and fast agent.


----------



## vacation dreaming (Mar 25, 2022)

Denise L said:


> So you were able to log in, and kept getting the Timeout error and hit Retry over and over?  Did it ever return any results at all?  How long did you try after an hour?  You might recall my previous post a few weeks ago about trying for 96 minutes, even though after 58 minutes it had returned "no availability."  I was also trying at that time to book a two bedroom OFD for a Saturday checkin.
> 
> I had been thinking about changing the week, but I'm too afraid to cancel anything already booked until I know that the system is actually working.
> 
> Missing the old days of calling at 6:00 AM Pacific and talking to a knowledgeable and fast agent.


I spent about 75 minutes hitting the retry button, never getting to see availability.  I gave up and went to bed.  Around 3am I woke up and tried again- this time I got right to availability and it only had a studio available.  Checked again in the morning and the studio was gone.  During the 75 minutes of retrying I also got on with my phone and tried logging in again, closing my browser, all the things I could think of to go into it a different way.  I’m trying  to decide if I should bother trying again tonight- I have an early morning tomorrow and I am exhausted from last night’s escapades.  I have never minded jumping thru all the hoops because I have always had success.  With this experience I am questioning if I want to continue with this company.  My husband says we should sell but I’m holding out hope these are temporary growing pains.


----------



## Denise L (Mar 25, 2022)

vacation dreaming said:


> I spent about 75 minutes hitting the retry button, never getting to see availability.  I gave up and went to bed.  Around 3am I woke up and tried again- this time I got right to availability and it only had a studio available.  Checked again in the morning and the studio was gone.  During the 75 minutes of retrying I also got on with my phone and tried logging in again, closing my browser, all the things I could think of to go into it a different way.  I’m trying  to decide if I should bother trying again tonight- I have an early morning tomorrow and I am exhausted from last night’s escapades.  I have never minded jumping thru all the hoops because I have always had success.  With this experience I am questioning if I want to continue with this company.  My husband says we should sell but I’m holding out hope these are temporary growing pains.


I understand exactly how you feel!  My experience just a few weeks ago (while on Maui!) was equally frustrating and exhausting.  If you really want a March week in your OFD, you should stick it out and see if the system starts working for you again after an hour and a half or so (try to last until 1 hour 40 minutes in).  Take turns hitting Retry with the people in your household.  I have no idea if it will pay off, but the whales in March were breathtaking and I enjoyed watching them frolic from the lanai.

Totally agree that the booking system is ridiculous and terrible right now.  WKORV is a wonderful resort and we have loved all of our annual visits.  I hope that any OFD view will be okay (considering my timestamp is 1:36 AM Eastern).


----------



## vacation dreaming (Mar 25, 2022)

Denise L said:


> I understand exactly how you feel!  My experience just a few weeks ago (while on Maui!) was equally frustrating and exhausting.  If you really want a March week in your OFD, you should stick it out and see if the system starts working for you again after an hour and a half or so (try to last until 1 hour 40 minutes in).  Take turns hitting Retry with the people in your household.  I have no idea if it will pay off, but the whales in March were breathtaking and I enjoyed watching them frolic from the lanai.
> 
> Totally agree that the booking system is ridiculous and terrible right now.  WKORV is a wonderful resort and we have loved all of our annual visits.  I hope that any OFD view will be okay (considering my timestamp is 1:36 AM Eastern).


Ohhhhh I forgot about the whales.  I have not been in winter for about 15 years.  It was January and the whale watching from balcony was perfect.  Do you think end of March will still be whale season?  BTW, do you happen to know which units have Sunday check-ins?


----------



## Denise L (Mar 25, 2022)

vacation dreaming said:


> Ohhhhh I forgot about the whales.  I have not been in winter for about 15 years.  It was January and the whale watching from balcony was perfect.  Do you think end of March will still be whale season?  BTW, do you happen to know which units have Sunday check-ins?


End of March is probably still great for whales.  I think that the Trilogy crew told me that late February for six weeks is the peak, but we have seen whales in mid-April, also.

I don't recall which units have Sunday check-ins, sorry.  I hope that you have better luck with the booking tonight if you decide to try!


----------



## grgs (Mar 25, 2022)

vacation dreaming said:


> After the initial mix up, the unit has provided my family 17 years of memories and my kids grew up going to Maui.


That's the important thing!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 25, 2022)

Seeing whales real time from beach in front of B2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Mar 25, 2022)

Denise L said:


> I have no idea if it will pay off, but the whales in March were breathtaking and I enjoyed watching them frolic from the lanai.



Doesn't that damage the lanai? I hope any repair costs won't be passed on to us poor owners!


----------



## vacation dreaming (Mar 26, 2022)

Closing the loop, for now.  At approx. 12:07am I was able to reserve the 1 bedroom wkorv of deluxe.  I wanted a two bedroom with a Saturday checkin so this was not ideal.  I will hold onto it for now and probably check back at 8 months to see what I can get then.  If nothing else opens up I will keep it and waste the last night.  I do have a sales meeting next Friday so I will follow up again then.


----------



## divenski (Mar 26, 2022)

Just tried logging in and got the Gateway Timeout message after a minute or so. While the screen was waiting/hung, I noticed a message about "waiting for squarenet." A quick search showed the following, which raises a few questions such as

1. How long has this company done the hosting for Vistana?
2. Where are the servers located? Were they moved/changed recently?
3. Does MVCI also use them?

In the end, these details don't matter much as we just want the web site to work, and so more FYI...

SquareNet IT Solutions Pvt. Ltd.
3.9 344 Google reviews
Web hosting company in India
Service options: Online appointments · Onsite services
Address: Sebiz Square IT Park, Sector 67, Sahibzada Ajit Singh Nagar, Punjab 160062, India


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 26, 2022)

Actually, I have not had issues signing in since 3/20/22.  I tried again, no issue.  I had been trying several times a day and everyday since then.  I did that because I had to make a reservation for 11/26, which I did so last night right at 9pm PDT.


----------



## ragdoll (Mar 26, 2022)

This can't be merely a random problem. I know very little about IT but am wondering if any of this has to do with the platform the owner is using (laptop, tablet, PC), the browser type, and whether or not any blockers are used. Some of you may have more expertise in this area.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Mar 26, 2022)

ragdoll said:


> This can't be merely a random problem. I know very little about IT but am wondering if any of this has to do with the platform the owner is using (laptop, tablet, PC), the browser type, and whether or not any blockers are used. Some of you may have more expertise in this area.


Considering that people (e.g. me) using the same equipment, same browser are experiencing 'good days' and 'bad days' I expect it is more related to the Marriott infrastructure, system load and in some cases geographic location of the searcher.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 1, 2022)

DavidnRobin said:


> Has anyone been successful at booking WKORV and not getting Timed out?



Will you be able to keep hitting retry until it finally returns some results?  I'm curious if anyone else is sitting there like I did weeks ago hitting retry over and over and over, probably for another hour or so from now.  Let us know how long the timeouts last until you give up.


----------



## rcv82 (Apr 1, 2022)

It was for Presidents Day week at WKORV, but it came back with inventory at about 12:50 am ET. So try again…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 1, 2022)

WKORV, single date, single unit size, times out between 50 & 60 seconds, since 9pm PDT


----------



## divenski (Apr 2, 2022)

Started at about 12:10 am EST this morning, 4/2, and it took about 10 mins and many retries to see some WKORV inventory for 1-brdm OV and 2-bdrm OF for Sun check-in next year. Then checked on WRF with SO for Nov/Dec and it loaded after a few retries. Went back to WKORV and the OF inventory was down to only studios for both Sat and Sun.

Edit: all the retries were done during one login. A potential dilemma is whether to wait for a timeout, which takes about a minute, or hit Refresh part way through a pending wait. It's hard to tell if one way is better than the other.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 2, 2022)

Denise L said:


> I understand exactly how you feel!  My experience just a few weeks ago (while on Maui!) was equally frustrating and exhausting.  If you really want a March week in your OFD, you should stick it out and see if the system starts working for you again after an hour and a half or so (try to last until 1 hour 40 minutes in).  Take turns hitting Retry with the people in your household.  I have no idea if it will pay off, but the whales in March were breathtaking and I enjoyed watching them frolic from the lanai.
> 
> Totally agree that the booking system is ridiculous and terrible right now.  WKORV is a wonderful resort and we have loved all of our annual visits.  I hope that any OFD view will be okay (considering my timestamp is 1:36 AM Eastern).



Do you ever see whales in early April? That is our spring break and we will be there from April 1-15, 2023.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 2, 2022)

Are you retrying after logging out and back in? or hitting refresh? Will be reserving soon grrr. Not looking forward to this.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 2, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> Do you ever see whales in early April? That is our spring break and we will be there from April 1-15, 2023.



Great that you got a reservation!  Yes, there are definitely whales in early April.  We even went on a whale watching sail in mid-April one year.  There are just less whales than late February-March.


----------

